# E9 Serie,Kabeldimensionierung



## drebbin (28. November 2013)

Hallo BQ,
Ich besitze ein E9-CM 580W und möchte zur Fehleranalyse ( cpu,ram und netzteil sind betroffen)
Das netzteil eines Kollegen einbauen.
Er besitzt das E9-CM 480W.
Frage:
Da die Anschlüsse der Kabel am Nt identisch sind würde ich gern wissen ob die Kabel intern unterschiedlich dimensioniert sind, wenn Nein bräuchte ich nämlich nur das netzteil selber austauschen und die Kabel drin lassen.
Weniger Arbeit

Mfg drebbin


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2013)

Alle Kabel von den E9 sind innerhalb der Serie untereinander kompatibel.


----------



## duke999 (28. November 2013)

Habe vor paar Wochen von einem 530er Dark Power Pro 10 auf ein 580er Straight Power E9 gewechselt. Kabel wollte ich zum Teil übernehmen. Ging aber nicht, da der Rechner nicht startete! Kurios... Musste alle Kabel vom neuen NT übernehmen.


----------



## drebbin (28. November 2013)

Also 2 Beiträge mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen


----------



## be quiet! Support (28. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, die Kabel innerhalb einer Serie sind, im Bezug auf die netzteilseitige Belegung, immer kompatibel zu einander.

Hast du also ein Straight Power E9, kannst du es ohne weiteres gegen ein anderes Straight Power E9 austauschen, ohne den Kabelsatz austauschen zu müssen. Beim Modellwechsel und/oder Serienwechsel solltest du bitte hier, beim Service, oder kurz bei der kostenlosen Hotline nachfragen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## drebbin (28. November 2013)

Vielen Dank.

Naja es soll ja nur ein Test sein, kein dauerhafter Austausch, das 480W Modell ist immer noch sehr gut dimensioniert für mein System - siehe Signatur.

MfG drebbin


----------

